# Motorbike ID please



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

I will be picking this up from Mark at this Sunday's Coasters ride, but would like to get an idea what it actually is. Anyone have any info? I can get more pics if needed after I get it. Thanks! Mike


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool bike.... 22" that's tall...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

*More pics*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Cool bike.... 22" that's tall...




Si Senor. Perfect for a tall glass of water like myself.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2014)

The fork and the seat stays look like a Schwinn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> The fork and the seat stays look like a Schwinn.




Crap! Might have to send this one down the road then...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

The fork tube angle is too shallow for a Schwinn, Mead/Schwinn tanks smaller angle than that frame has.....


----------



## tailhole (Feb 27, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Crap! Might have to send this one down the road then...




I'll take it off your hands, you tall drink of water, you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> The fork tube angle is too shallow for a Schwinn




Hope you're right Bri.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

tailhole said:


> I'll take it off your hands, you tall drink of water, you.




Gonna have to get in line...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2014)

Still curious as to got the cushion frame?


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 27, 2014)

filmonger said:


> Still curious as to who got the cushion frame?





*filmonger ... still very curious i be ....*

......... patric


============================================================
============================================================


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2014)

Isn't it the same as this Hawthorne, which I think is Schwinn built? Ebay #321334260122 I like the patina


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Isn't it the same as this Hawthorne, which I think is Schwinn built? Ebay #321334260122 I like the patina




It looks like a Schwinn built frame... Pull crank and see if anything be stamped...bri is right about the head tube....hmmm


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

obi-wan schwinnobi said:


> it looks like a schwinn built frame... Pull crank and see if anything be stamped...bri is right about the head tube....hmmm




Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I googled and can't find anything Schwinn that matches between 28 & 33 motorbikes... Maybe older then... Frame might not even be Schwinn.. Don't give up Mike... Lol.. Did Mark,have any guesses?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I googled and can't find anything Schwinn that matches between 28 &33... Ive seen that Sprocket before in old Schwinn factory photos someone posted on here though.. Maybe older then 28




Thanks for checking. After I get it, I'll check the crank. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for checking. After I get it, I'll check the crank. Keeping my fingers crossed...




Cmon, a Schwinn that old ain't bad to have around...least its not a b6 lol


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2014)

Schwinn is not a four letter word like FORD, by the way, if it breaks down, call 415-258-tire, I'll come with my GMC and tow your car to the scrap yard for you


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2014)

Sweet truck!


----------

